# Will I lose AIB Tracker-I'm now an investor



## son of riker (9 Aug 2010)

I have an Aib Tracker . I used to own the place but now rent it. I switched it to a tracker before I moved out. I cant find the tracker agreement. Does anybody have an Aib tracker and does it say anything about losing it if you become an investor? Been renting it three years now. I don't claim mortgage relief obviously.


----------

